# Bodybuilding Posters



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Do you guys have any decent posters of Flex / Ronnie / Arnold etc. Been trying a few for my uni house but none about.

Reps for good and cheap ones

thankssssssss


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

no......

Try angelina jolie and carmen electra for pure slutty fun look  Now thats posters.


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 18, 2008)

http://www.homemedia4u.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=40_65&osCsid=6169874cde3cb534f962617404dafdbe

try on there buddy


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I would quite like either the Flex Wheeler ollie has in his avatar or the picture of ronnie coleman BritBB always posts up to show how amazing he is..

Any ideas ?

Crazy slutty pastys also win reps... student house after all


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Liam said:


> I would quite like either the Flex Wheeler ollie has in his avatar or the picture of ronnie coleman BritBB always posts up to show how amazing he is..
> 
> Any ideas ?
> 
> Crazy slutty pastys also win reps... student house after all


Exactly.. you gotta balanace out the posters, big lads and fit women! lol


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Why dont you just print them off mate or google what images you want mail them to a printers and get them printed off..


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

http://kulturystyka.magicsport.pl/IMG/slownik/flexwheeler/flexwheeler3.jpg

Print that off...it should be big enough for you!


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

as for fitness figure physiques check out Annik Naylor here.

http://en.yourbody24.de/pixlie.php?action=showgallery&pfad=20080905_Swimsuit+2008


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

my fave from that site.


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

hey hey head this way for a printer!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

ardsam said:


> hey hey head this way for a printer!


Is that because of this:

ardsam

if you need design and print ask me


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

;-) hehe

was only for a bit of fun

Im in the process of changing all that now!


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

gone. as has the siggy


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Liam I got a few Flex Wheeler pics, different post but same setup as OllieB had as avatar. They 4meg JPEG files though!!! 

My mate back home is a graphics designer in the BodyBuilding world and been working with his pics lately. PM me an address and I'll mail you one or two.

Rsolution is 2400x3600


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I'll put them on rapidshare incase anyone else wants.

http://rapidshare.com/files/148051239/Flex_.jpg

http://rapidshare.com/files/148050913/flex01.jpg.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Animal pack gives out free posters often, i know as i have about 30 free posters sitting under my bed.....i dont hang up pictures of men.....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Con said:


> Animal pack gives out free posters often, i know as i have about 30 free posters sitting under my bed.....i dont hang up pictures of men.....


Hmmm isnt under bed where most people keep their porn??????

Say no more:lol:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

In the last flex magazine was a giant poster of Arnie


----------



## NonameMkD (Dec 16, 2014)

TaintedSoul said:


> I'll put them on rapidshare incase anyone else wants.
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/148051239/Flex_.jpg
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/148050913/flex01.jpg.


Does anyone have this posters? Please re-upload them if you have...


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah, I'd greatly appreciate it too


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Can't beat posters if men in underwear to impress those college sluts, I mean men when they are cuddled up in bed with you :lol:


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Some posters on here...

Pumping Iron Posters - AllPosters.co.uk


----------

